

Phonebloks, a phone made of detachable blocks - bpierre
http://www.phonebloks.com/

======
acjohnson55
It looks kind of cool at a glance, but I can't imagine actually owning one of
these, assuming it was anywhere near feasible to begin with. It's clearly
conceived by people who have no concept of the engineering that goes into
squeezing entire computers into something small enough to fit into your
pocket. It's supposed to solve the problem of electronic waste, but we'd just
be throwing away individual outdated blocks instead. Ugh.

